

Something needs to change: Corporation vs Society - pumper
http://www.anoowa.com/blog/?p=126

======
jacquesm
The corporation is quite a stunning document. Certainly the makers have their
agenda but in spite of that the facts they document are beyond the pale.

It certainly changed my view of things.

